# MAC - Strange Hybrid - May 2007



## lara (Mar 31, 2007)

Please place all your Strange Hybrid swatches and product images in this thread, please. Please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible!

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter, questions and comments to the Strange Hybrid discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## mezzamy (Apr 1, 2007)

i posted this earlier in the Strange Hybrid Discussion thread:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mezzamy* 

 
_posted by courtney1981 on LJ, please credit her

original post is here: 
http://community.livejournal.com/mac...835#t287381835

jardin aires pigment











sooo prettyyyyyy_


----------



## mezzamy (Apr 1, 2007)

and shots of jardin aires and provence off ebay:

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86...angehybrid.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86...ngehybrid2.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86...ngehybrid3.jpg


----------



## pumpkincraze (Apr 1, 2007)

Photos of Moonflower and Rose Blanc eyeshadows off eBay:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/198/4...eddcfd91_o.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/191/4...9ea3745a_o.jpg


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

Here are some more leaks for you ladies 
Thanks to Rio 5743 on EBAY

Hothouse Lipglass





Prizepetal Lipglass 





PetalPoint Blush





Fleurry Blush





Floral Fantasy Eyeshadow






MoonFlower Eyeshadow






Strange Hybrid Lipstick


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 16, 2007)

This picture does NOT belong to me. It belongs to the person whose name is embedded on the picture.

Strange & Exotic


----------



## Frouchties (Apr 16, 2007)

Strange Hybrid is all ready available in France (for the moment at the Galeries Lafayette Haussmann, Paris).
Enjoy this few pics of Petalpoint and Fleurry blushes & Strange Hybrid l/s ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With flash
http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/...2m_0a410e5.jpg

http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/...5m_20d3a50.jpg

In natural light :
http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/...7m_6ae760d.jpg


----------



## nivea (Apr 16, 2007)

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/elle1210.jpg

moonflower (frost)

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/moon14.jpg


moonflower and floral fantasy (satin)

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/j16.jpg


petalpoint (frost)

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/z18.jpg


fleurry (frost)

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/x17.jpg


petal (down) fleurry (top)

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/y14.jpg

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/zz1310.jpg


strange hybrid

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/t14.jpg






flowerplay

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/s1310.jpg


----------



## poppy z (Apr 17, 2007)

hé girls!
yesterday i saw the strange hybrid collection and I took some pictures: the l/s orchidazzle and strange & exotic are fabulous and the blushes toooooo....




http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/...0m_13c9c0d.jpg
http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/...1m_15862df.jpg
http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/...2m_fb5829d.jpg
http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/...3m_5419b2b.jpg

swatchs l/s:
http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/...2m_5d2ba4e.jpg

swatchs l/g:





swatchs blush:





swatchs e/s:




http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/...2m_7fd68d0.jpg
http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/...2m_4f16fca.jpg

and me wearing petalpoint blush and orchidazzle l/s (in sun light!):





at home:
http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/...5m_74fccf9.jpg


----------



## nivea (Apr 17, 2007)

pearl sunshine beauty powder (left) vs fleurry blush (right)

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/photo_25.jpg

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/photo_21.jpg

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/photo_22.jpg

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/photo_23.jpg

http://i10.servimg.com/u/f10/09/01/70/58/photo_24.jpg


----------



## Frouchties (Apr 17, 2007)

Fleurry blush & Strange Hydrib l/s :

http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/...2m_4b6d809.jpg


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 21, 2007)

More SH pics from Rio 5743 on ebay:

Strange Hybrid Lipstick




Fertile Eyeshadow




Rose Blanc Eyeshadow




Seedling Eyeshadow




First Bloom Lipglass






Also, the ebay seller krys_ebarang has lots of GOOD pics of the eyeshadows, a couple lipglasses, and the blushes!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 23, 2007)

From Rio 5743 on ebay

Cultured lipglass





Orchidazzle lipstick





Flowerplay lipstick





Propagate lipstick


----------



## poppy z (Apr 28, 2007)

the lipsticks:
http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/...lm_730ef14.png

orchidazzle l/s with lush n lilac cremestic liner:





strange & exotic l/s with plum l/l:





e/s:
http://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/...dm_39c8b56.png

my strange hybrid quad (home made!):
http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/...1m_17c44bb.jpg

blush petalpoint:





pigments:
http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/...5m_9a81b2b.jpg


----------



## mezzamy (Apr 29, 2007)

hey hun i think your pigments might be mislabelled


----------



## xsparkage (May 2, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/IMG_1584.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/IMG_1587.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/IMG_1588.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/IMG_1589.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...e/IMG_1590.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...age/swatch.jpg


----------



## BlahWah (May 2, 2007)

I also purchased Tilt but feared it may be too similar to Moonflower, so I did some swatches of it too.  All swatches taken with flash unless otherwise noted.






Left: Tilt e/s
Right: Moonflower e/s





l-r: Moonflower e/s, Tilt e/s, Flowerplay l/s





Flowerplay l/s no flash





Flowerplay l/s


----------



## Schoko-Addict (May 2, 2007)

swatches on NC15 (or even a bit lighter) skin:













Strange Hybrid l/s on lips (natural light, no flash):


----------



## raquel13 (May 2, 2007)

Seedling





Rose Blanc





Floral Fantasy





Moonflower





Fertile

I will have them up on the comparison site a little later.


----------



## jillianjiggs (May 3, 2007)

eyeshadows:
http://i16.tinypic.com/507aj9v.jpg
i depotted them. seedling, floral fantasy, fertile, moonflower


swatches:
http://i13.tinypic.com/4t9kk78.jpg
seedling, floral fantasy, fertile, moonflower (over beige-ing shadestick)

comparison:
http://i17.tinypic.com/6fgu6fm.jpg
seedling, floral fantasy, fertile, moonflower (over beige-ing shadestick)
compared with eyeshadows i have:
sable, stars n rockets, nocturnelle, tilt (also over beige-ing shadestick)


----------



## Alliestella (May 4, 2007)

With Flash :







No Flash :


----------



## rnsmelody (May 4, 2007)

heres a swatch wth color comp. on the mac card. Sorry i couldnt do one on the skin, i didnt want to drive home with e/s all over me heheh 
lr: floral fantasy, endless love ; stomp d/c, lorac e/s delight (exact simlier to  mac stars & rocket); fertile (it looks black on the white card), rose blanc


----------



## Colorqueen (May 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I was shocked when I finally saw Orchidazzle in person because none of the photos I had seen online were anything like it looked on my lips!  In person when using magenta lipliner, it looks like a sheer version of STILETTO- my all time favorite lipstick.  

Had I known this, I would have ordered MANY of these- as I have looked for this color for a long time.  Perhaps these photos will help anyone else like me who has to order MAC sight unseen.

Here are my photos for you to see












I wanted to mention that in the second photo, the Strange Hybrid side also has Prize Petal gloss over it too.  The other side is just the Prize Petal gloss by itself.

Also, on both photos, the liner is not UNDER the lipsticks it is just on the rims and blended in a little.


----------



## Jayne (May 5, 2007)

Clickable thumbnails : 

Day light with flash :


----------



## eowyn797 (May 6, 2007)

comparison swatches of FERTILE, FLORAL FANTASY, ROSE BLANC & SEEDLING on NW15 skin, no base, no flash, direct natural light






i may have messed up the labeling on the two purples...the very last swatches on the far left of each are Plum Dressing and Hepcat, but i may have reversed them...i forget.


----------



## applefrite (May 6, 2007)

Lipstick Orchidazzle over lipstick Flowerplay :


----------



## lizsybarite (May 6, 2007)

Hothouse applied lightly on NC15 lips, no liner:






Hothouse, Veneer, Bow Belle, Already Fab!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...5_3_07/5-6.jpg

Magenta l/l, Girl About Town & Orchidazzle:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ide07_0017.jpg


----------



## Marine (May 7, 2007)

Quad ShowFlower (without flash) :
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview...=26&u=11109830
I hope I put it in the right place, because here it's sold as part of Strange Hybrid collection.


----------



## n_c (May 7, 2007)

Fertile e/s (veluxe pearl)

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l83/nc98/IMG_1147.jpg

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l83/nc98/Furtile1.jpg


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 9, 2007)

This is not the best picture, but hopefully it will be helpful.  These are all the teal shadows that I own on NW15 skin.

*Top Row (L-R):* Brill, Surreal, Zonk Bleu!, Electric Eel, Plumage
*Bottom Row (L-R): *Steamy, *Moonflower*, Meadowland, Pompous Blue, Blue Edge

On me, Moonflower is VERY similar to Zonk Bleu!






Again, NW15 wearing Petalpoint, Fertile and Orchidazzle:


----------



## Joke (May 12, 2007)

Swatch of Orchidazzle, Lush n Lilac and Orchidazzle on top of Lush n Lilac:


----------



## poppy z (May 12, 2007)

comparaison showflower quad / corps de couleurs quad:
http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/...4m_99765df.jpg


----------



## Alliestella (May 12, 2007)

Showflower :


----------



## Alliestella (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Ascella (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## ginger9 (Jun 4, 2007)

I know I'm a little late but I just picked up Hothouse today. IRL I would say there's slightly more fuschia-purplish tinge than in my pictures. 

Hothouse l/g swatch
Indoor with camera flash on C/NC35 complexion:





Indoor without flash using alternate light source:


----------



## Judymomocoa (Sep 26, 2007)

Comparison of Milani luminous, MAC fleurry & porcelain pink MSF


----------



## mmc5 (Apr 7, 2008)

Strange Hybrid - First Bloom lipglass and Fleurry blush

ALL CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS


----------

